# Sekonda ' Poljot' 30 Jewel Automatic In Err ' Gold '



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Picked one of these up cheap recently . It has '30 jewels 'stamped on the rotor arm and face and tatty gold looking plate which is starting to come off , but works and keeps time. Am going to keep it for fun, but wondered if there is anything special about the movement ( a 2616 with 1H appended) or the watch tha ti need to know about. It says USSR on the bottom of the face so looks like a real Russian export,rather than one of Sekonda's far eastern ones.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

ong said:


> Picked one of these up cheap recently . It has '30 jewels 'stamped on the rotor arm and face and tatty gold looking plate which is starting to come off , but works and keeps time. Am going to keep it for fun, but wondered if there is anything special about the movement ( a 2616 with 1H appended) or the watch tha ti need to know about. It says USSR on the bottom of the face so looks like a real Russian export,rather than one of Sekonda's far eastern ones.
> 
> Thanks in advance


you have any pictures? then

bowie


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

2616 - 1H means, I believe, the latest/last version of the 2616, made from '72

Check out http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...;Poljot_2616.1H

Got a picture?

They're not that expensive, but they are damn good movements!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

ong said:


> Picked one of these up cheap recently . It has '30 jewels 'stamped on the rotor arm and face and tatty gold looking plate which is starting to come off , but works and keeps time. Am going to keep it for fun, but wondered if there is anything special about the movement ( a 2616 with 1H appended) or the watch tha ti need to know about. It says USSR on the bottom of the face so looks like a real Russian export,rather than one of Sekonda's far eastern ones.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The 30 jewel Poljot auto is developed from the thinnish 2609 movement. Late 1960s to early 1970s. It's a fairly refined design, but somewhat fragile compared to the current chunky movements introduced from 1972. If you've got a 30 jewel that runs well, rejoice.

All Sekondas were Soviet built until the early 1980s when the first Asian quartz models start to creep in. Sekonda UK ceased buying Russian and Belorussian in 1993.

I'm curious about the tatty gold-tone. Usually the premium models used real gold plate, 10k 20mn. How does the metal look underneath? Silver/greyish (undercoat for a non-gold plate) or raw brass (as found under real gold)?


----------

